# Storefront Location questions/issues



## DFW40 (Jun 3, 2014)

I have been working on finding a location the last couple of months. One issue I am running into is a zoning issue. Most of the possible locations I am looking into are zoned commercial. The city considers car audio stores with install bays "automotive use" due to a vehicle being inside the location. The process seems to be first: get approval from property owners to cut a garage door and to be ok with a vehicle inside the location (gas tank/electrical...fire issues), if this is ok.......then you have to get "SUP" Special Use Permit from the city which goes before the city council for approval. My realtor seems to believe that even though I might get the Special Use Permit that I will still have a hard time getting the final "CO" to be able to open. Anyone else have experience with these issues and have you gotten approval etc? I know that there are other stores in the area that are in strip shopping centers that have accomplished this.


----------

